# Decisions, Decisions, Decisions - What book should I read next?



## Perpetual Man (Feb 16, 2011)

I've just finished my immediate to read pile, which means I choose 10 books from my larger to read pile and start over again.

Normally I choose at random which book to read next, but I thought just for a change I'd let someone else to decide which book I'm going to read next... I'm hoping to finish the current book by the end of the month, so it's until then:

There are 10 books:

The Scar - China Mieville
Toll The Hounds - Steven Erikson
The Hero of Ages - Brandon Sanderson
Mage Guard of Hamor - L E Modesitt Jr.
Fool's Fate - Robin Hobb
I Shall Wear Midnight - Terry Pratchett
The Runes of The Earth - Stephen Donaldson
Fallen Dragon - Peter F Hamilton
The Antagonist - Gordon R. Dickson
Imperial Spy - Mark Robson

The books are listed in no particular order, and I don't mind which one I read - I'll be reading them all at some point

Hope this turns into a bit of fun... PM


----------



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Robin Hobb. Because she's the best. And the only woman on your list there. (As far as I'm aware!)


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 16, 2011)

Mouse said:


> Robin Hobb. Because she's the best. And the only woman on your list there. (As far as I'm aware!)



Well you'll get no argument from me if she wins, but I had not noticed that she was the only woman until you mentioned it then, Mouse. How odd, I'm sure I read more female authors than just Hobb, so it's odd that she's only one here.


----------



## nixie (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm torn between Toll the Hounds and Runes of the Earth... Erikson is by far my favourite Author and I'm drooling at the thought that on Monday I'll get my grubby mitts on The crippled God. The last instalment of the greatest fantasy series ever imho. Then there's Donaldson's  Runes of the Earth the first book in the final chronicles of Thomas Covenant. Covenant is a protagonist that I've grown to love, hate , respect and despair all rolled into one.....I think Toll the Hounds shades it due to the series being finished.

Hobb although good, for me isn't a patch on Erikson or Donaldson....


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 16, 2011)

Erikson is not a problem either - my copy of The Crippled God is due too, of course I have to read the others in the series before I can read the big finish...


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 16, 2011)

Ivoted for the Pratchett as the only only book on that list I've read and, because, well, it's Pratchett!


----------



## sloweye (Feb 16, 2011)

My vote is going pratchett too as that one is in my TBR pile aswell


----------



## Talysia (Feb 17, 2011)

I voted for Robin Hobb, but it would be a close thing between her and Pratchett.


----------



## fitzchivalry (Feb 17, 2011)

I definitely vote Robin Hobb, as thats the only author off your list, that I've read and they have all been very good. Erikson books I've been close to picking up for a while which would have been my second choice.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 17, 2011)

Well Robin Hobb seems to be leading the way, with Terry Pratchett just behind. 

I'm currently reading Making Money, so two Pratchett's in  row would be a bit unusual for me, but not unheard of...


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 17, 2011)

I've voted The Scar just to be difficult.  But I really liked the book too which rather surprised me.


----------



## Menion (Feb 17, 2011)

Imperial Spy just because I plan on reading it soon.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmmm, this is not panning out in the way I expected (which I guess is a good thing), just looking at the way the site seems to go I expected Erikson to be out in front, with Pratchett and Hobb close behind... a few more days to go yet, I guess


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted Pratchett because it made me smile to remember the story and these days every smile counts.


----------



## digs (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted for The Scar because I loooove it. Otherwise I woulda gone for Hobb too. Followed by Pratchett (I haven't read that one though - is it one of those new 'younger' ones?)


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 19, 2011)

Although I'm alone in this, I voted for Gordon Dickson's book because he'a classic SF author. I loved the Hoka stories he co-wrote with Poul Anderson. *The Antagonist* is number eleven in a series (The Childe Cycle) of books and was finished posthumously by David Wixon. But if you've already got the first ten under your belt, why stop now?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. I did not know this even existed until recently, when I just happened to do a search for Dickson. I always loved his books, and just jumped at the chance to read one last Childe novel, even if he did not write it completely.

Is it me or are there more and more of these series being finished by other authors these days?


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 20, 2011)

nixie said:


> Erikson is by far my favourite Author and I'm drooling at the thought that on Monday I'll get my grubby mitts on The crippled God. The last instalment of the greatest fantasy series ever imho.



'Drooling and grubby mitts'?  On an Erikson book   You must be picking up bad habits 

My choices would be Erikson and 'our' Mark Robson


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Rosie, I've had the Mark Robson book sitting on the shelf from right back when I first joined the Chrons, so pushing 5 years now (how very naughty is that), so I'm determined to get around to reading it sooner rather than later.

Well, we're getting close to the vut of point and it seems that Robin Hobb is in the front now. Have we run out of votes or is there going to be a sudden swing before the 26th...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 23, 2011)

Uh-oh. Well that was totally unexpected, after taking forever to read each book, I've just finished my second book of the month... but this little experiment does not finish for another three days! SO what I'm going to do?

Well, I'll have to find something to keep me going (for three days)


----------



## Menion (Feb 23, 2011)

Find a short fanfic of some book/game/film you like.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Menion, good idea (found a pile of magazines that need catching up on... should keep me going until Saturday)


----------



## Mouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Stupid question... you have read the first two Tawny Man books, right? Just in case Fool's Fate wins. Which it should do, as, like I said, Robin Hobb is the best. 

I had a similar idea to you a while back but never did it. That is, ask people here what I should read next.


----------



## fitzchivalry (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm reading the golden fool right now, which if I'm not mistaken is the book before fool's fate. Robin Hobb must win


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 26, 2011)

Time is running out.... only a few hours left... for anyone who wants to help me out.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 26, 2011)

They think it's all over, it is now. Thanks to everyone who took part in this casual bit of fun. Robin Hobb wins in the end, and I'll start reading it this weekend.

(Fitzchivalry knowing how slowly I read these days I would not be surprised if you over take me )


----------

